# Phase, time domain w/bfd1124



## dondino (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello all, I have a BFD1124 providing PEQ for a Danley DTS-10 sub. I've got the FR pretty well flattened with a house curve applied. My question is about proper calibrating time domain and phase. How do I do this? I don't think the 1124 can do this? Are issues with phase and time domain something I can even hear?

Is there a tutorial somewhere to show me how to use REW to measure time domain in my FR?

Should I even be concerned with this? From what I understand, to get the most out of your sub, you need to flatten your in-room FR, properly set up phase and time domain. Do I need a 2496?

I have the whole flattening the FR down pretty good I just don't know how to proceed with the rest.

Thanks in advance!

Don


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Phase is merely time-aligning the sub with the main speakers. This can often be set by your receiver, or from the sub itself if it has a variable phase control. The idea is to achieve the smoothest response through the crossover region. See this thread for an example.

Time domain – not sure what your definition of that is, but all you need to do take a look at it is to generate a waterfall graph in REW. It will tell you how long it takes for the subwoofer signal to decay. Since you’ve already equalized, you’ve probably already accomplished the best time domain characteristics you’re going to get without resorting to bass treatments like traps. About the only thing you could do to make an improvement would be to identify any modes you might have in your room, and perhaps match the EQ filters a bit more precisely. However, there are many caveats to this approach – see the first several paragraphs of this post.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

